# Goldie released.



## BBall06 (Oct 30, 2005)

Goldie released to view other options.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Linnnnnnnnk?


----------



## Toilets 4 Sale (Nov 2, 2005)

Good!!!! He Was The Only Guy I Didnt Believe In!!! I Feel ( And Yes Im Entitled To My Opinion) Tabuse Would Of Been A Better Fit All Around!!! Cheers Yamenko!!!


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I havent seen anything yet online.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Goldie? sorry i ain't much of a clips follower.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Uh oh... Bring on Yam with his Tabuse love feast......


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Toilets 4 Sale said:


> Good!!!! He Was The Only Guy I Didnt Believe In!!! I Feel ( And Yes Im Entitled To My Opinion) Tabuse Would Of Been A Better Fit All Around!!! Cheers Yamenko!!!



He's still floating around. Clips could always get him back, but then whenever he has a night with 2 points and 2 assists.. Were going to hear Yamenko say he should be player of the game... Not sure its worth it. :biggrin:


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> Goldie? sorry i ain't much of a clips follower.


Anthony Goldwire a.k.a. Scrub


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

RhettO said:


> Anthony Goldwire a.k.a. Scrub


Agree 100%


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

YOu see, this is what i was saying how it was the most illogical decision made by dunleavvy yet. Goldwire was complete garbage. He wasnt used at all, and when he was used, he stunk up the court as if someone had overturned a few porta pottys on the floor. Theres no logic whatsoever in cutting tabuse for him. 

Heck, if we just planned on cutting the player after the first 2 weeks, then still we shoudl have at least got some marketing out of tabuse. 

But, i have a feeling that dunleavvy with his whole tirade on how they need experience in case cassell goes down, MUST have someone else in mind right now that he wants to sign over goldmember. Anyone know what "veteran" PG's are available? We can pretty much be certain if they are a 7+ year vet, he will stink it up as with all over dunleavvys other similar choices other than brunson (goldmember, martin, rice, overton, anderson, etc. etc.)


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

Link


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

We know livingston isnt due back for weeks,possibly months, so unless dunleavvy's new plan on getting more minutes for certain people is by having mobley play PG at times, then i really do think he must be after someone else. 

I doubt he thinks korolev is ready to be the emergency PG.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Jay Williams!!!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Not sure about jay either...just a few weeks ago, no team wanted to touch him with a 10 foot pole. And still, best case scenario, having him would just cause another playing time problem with livingston and ewing. We can only have so many duke PG's on the roster.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Livvy must be closer than they are leading us to believe.
goldfire was let go because of the contract thing... tabuse won't be coming back,he's in Austin.
Clips always planned on keeping only 14 players on the roster.. so this is just the final plan. I say Livvy is closer than we think. He was in the locker room last night working out his body getting ready.
Livvy... i'm saying my prayers that this was the reason for the timing. i'm sure it wasn't because goldstuff stunk it up last night against the bucks.


----------



## BBall06 (Oct 30, 2005)

Goldie didn't stink up the place. He hardly played. They want to try Howard Eisley.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

BBall06 said:


> Goldie didn't stink up the place. He hardly played. They want to try Howard Eisley.


 Howard Eisley? u serious?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

BBall06 said:


> Goldie didn't stink up the place. He hardly played. They want to try Howard Eisley.


AGAIN linnnnnnnk?


----------



## BBall06 (Oct 30, 2005)

Just wait and see, there is no link. Was there one when I posted about Goldwire earlier?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Unless someone else is going to be signed I guess this means that Livingston might be back soon.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Weasel said:


> Unless someone else is going to be signed I guess this means that Livingston might be back soon.


This also may be a move to clear a roster spot for a potential trade...Jersey could use a .357 right now .


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

BBall06 said:


> Just wait and see, there is no link. Was there one when I posted about Goldwire earlier?


Yeah, seriously, is that you Bill Simmons? No matter who you are, I like the breaking news on bballboards! Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Man, we should sign Steve Nash instead.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am still puzzlied, signs of a move to come?
Unless the Clippers just want a new a PG or are happy with Ewing running back up time for now...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilcox for Uncle Cliffy, Zoran Planinic and a 2nd round pick? i uno


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

i don't think we need new faces


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I was over Goldwire and it was only matter of time before he was released. Bucks beating GState by 3.. 29 seconds left in the 4th


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

All it means is i get 2k more points to add to my total.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

GState lost to the Bucks. Oh yeah!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> All it means is i get 2k more points to add to my total.


haha i get my points doubled cuz i put all-in again. sigh, oddsmakers STILL overrating golden state.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

BBall06 said:


> Goldie didn't stink up the place. He hardly played. They want to try Howard Eisley.


ok who are you, how do you kno this? i've been hearing this on other forums as well and im not sure if it's the same person spreading the rumor. u were right in the prediction of waiving goldwire, so imma take ur word for it for now...imma do a lil background check on eisley


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

id take howard the duck over goldmember any day.


----------



## laclippers.de (Oct 10, 2005)

Too bad Darrick Martin just signed with Toronto


----------

